# TD Customer experience



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I thought I would throw this out there, as ranting can relieve tension.

I have banked with TD all of my life (as they are the only bank in the small town I grew up in), yet had my worst customer experience yesterday at a branch in the city.

I went in to do a small deposit, but before I could do my transaction the machine took my card, and said the machine was temporarily out of service.

No big deal, so I go to the teller, and he tells me that they have been having this problem with all of the machines, go to front information desk for a new card.

OK...so they are aware of the problem repeatedly occuring, yet do nothing to post/warn customers of this problem. When I asked why there was not notice posted by the machines, he replied that it was because they don't take peoples cards every time, just sometimes.

Great. So I go to the front desk, provide my information and the clerk gives me my card. Probably takes about 15 minutes in total. Yes it was an inconvenience.

But not once did a rep say they were sorry for the inconvenience, not once did they offer me a coffee or anything while I was waiting. Nothing. I hope TD pays those emplooyees crap, becasue that is the customer service they provided. (I don't hope all of their employees are paid crap, some of them have been great to me and my family over the years)

I wasn't expecting an account credit or anything like that, it wasn't that big of an inconvenience, but just saying your sorry, for something that was possibly preventable, goes along way. I would expect one of my employees to be able to think for themselves and prevent a potentially poor customer experience, and to be accountable for such types of occurences.

Yes, I hold TD shares. As an owner of those shares, I wouldn't want bad customer experiences happening either.

Maybe I should complain to the bank manager and see if those employees could wear dunce caps for a day...... :rolleyes2:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Cal said:


> *I thought I would throw this out there, as ranting *can relieve tension.
> 
> *I have banked with TD all of my life *(as they are the only bank in the small town I grew up in), yet had my worst customer experience yesterday at a branch in the city.
> 
> ...


 ... careful, you might be accused of "whining" here by some. 

I think the complaint to the manager sounds about right and I think those employees wearing dunce caps for a day is a better trade-off than a superficial "sorry- but it's not my problem" attitude. Guess those employees need to go for basic customer service training again.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

They should have serviced the machine if it happened more than twice.I have my own TD rant too , I had to call TD credit card services a week or so ago and while on the phone they told me I should switch my credit card from the TD business card which gets me nothing to one of the travel cards.They put me on hold for about 15 minutes to see if they could waive the fee and if we will get 2 introductory points as we have 2 credit cards with different credit limits.I went through the full process of the credit thing when at the end he says opps sorry this is Incorporated Business you can only do this at the bank.The company credit cards have company name INC. on the card name and accounts .Anyway wasted an hour for nothing except for the fact it gave me a reason to close the accounts.


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

In certain IT circles it's known as "Totally Dumb" bank. To my knowledge, the other banks are not similarlly mocked.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Video_Frank said:


> In certain IT circles it's known as "Totally Dumb" bank. To my knowledge, the other banks are not similarlly mocked.


baloney ... my local td branch goes out of their way to help me in any way they can 

you will find endless lists of people that love and hate all the big 5 banks for a thousand different reasons

probably 90% of us in this forum would be on one of those lists for one reason or another


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

fatcat said:


> baloney ... my local td branch goes out of their way to help me in any way they can ...


No doubt. I'm simply stating anecdotes that are widespread amongst IT support personnel. I stand by my statement.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I probably won't even call the bank manager, I am doubtful anything will even get mentioned to the customer service reps.....I won't go into that branch again.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Cal said:


> I hope TD pays those emplooyees crap, becasue that is the customer service they provided. (I don't hope all of their employees are paid crap, some of them have been great to me and my family over the years). :rolleyes2:


What do you expect when they get paid $30k/year and they are constantly reminded about how replaceable they are?

Who can live on that type of a salary and who wants to even work in that type of environment while dealing with clients all day?

I don't blame them. This is the way of the world.

They have an annoying/difficult job and they get paid a low wage and treated like crap from their employer.

They aren't going to step up and be the one to actually use their brain. They are trained to be like little robot sheep from their higher ups.

Even the higher ups are robot sheep. Using your brain in the banking world is a big no-no. Your superiors will get angry.


----------



## Mario38 (Feb 11, 2014)

In general, banks in Canada do not provide good service. Even though they are not a monopoly, they operate as such. It is because it is too difficult and time consuming to switch banks. I usually get terrible service from Royal Bank.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

Cal said:


> ...the machine took my card, and said the machine was temporarily out of service.


They're running Windows XP; being updated to Windows 7 by the end of 2015
http://www.canadianbusiness.com/technology-news/95-percent-of-atms-still-run-windows-xp/
...scary if you ask me...


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I read this news a while ago about windows XP and was shocked ,since the power outage of 2003 we do keep a fair amount of cash on hand because you never know!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> Using your brain.....is a big no-no......


The problem is bigger than you might think, and not because of any company culture.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Unfortunately you can get poor customer service anywhere....sorry to hear. No excuses but it happens and sucks.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

I wish my TD experience was that inconvenient. They ignored requests to move an investment and cost me about $14,000 (long story with a short punch line - lazy employee) . I took all of my business to a competitive bank and never even received a phone call to ask why. 

The conversation went like this:
"I would like to close all of my accounts"
"oh, ok, just sign here and here"


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

hystat said:


> I wish my TD experience was that inconvenient. They ignored requests to move an investment and cost me about $14,000 (long story with a short punch line - lazy employee) . I took all of my business to a competitive bank and never even received a phone call to ask why.
> 
> The conversation went like this:
> *"I would like to close all of my accounts"
> "oh, ok, just sign here and here*"


 ... wow, that was short and sweet. Their loss, not yours.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah - and they wrote me a counter cheque for my one account's balance, which the woman said she wasn't really supposed to do, but I told her I was just walking across the street to CIBC to deposit and she said in that case it's ok.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, it's unfortunate for that bank that their rep. just started to think abit about sending you (your business) away to their competitor(s). And when depositors' volumes (sales numbers) start decreasing, management will then start scratching their heads, "what happened"? ... too late. I'm sure you will tell your family, friends and business associates which bank to avoid. Glad you walked the talk and took your business elsewhere, still their loss as doing business is not just a one-time transaction.


----------

